# HTC Vive Steam VR



## Grados (1. März 2016)

Werte Buffedianer!

 

Ich hätte da eine Frage.

 

Da ja der Vorverkauf der HTC Vive (Steam VR) gestartet ist, hat vielleicht hier jemand ne Info für mich.

 

Kann man die VR Brille auch mit Games verwenden, die die Brille nicht unterstützen (natürlich ohne Bewegungserkennung).

So quasi als Komplettersatz des Monitors?

 

 

lg


----------



## spectrumizer (2. März 2016)

Ich denke ja. Das Teil kostet immerhin mehr als das Rift. Und Rift kann das.


----------



## Grados (3. März 2016)

Ich hab im Steam Forum da eine Information bekommen. Von Haus aus kann es die Brille nicht. Da muss man sich eine Software dazukaufen und Quasi seinen Bildschirm virtualisieren. Dann sollte es klappen.

VERDAMMT, jetzt muss ich mir das Teil doch kaufen  .


----------



## bkeleanor (3. März 2016)

ich stell mir das ganze dann doch eher unbequem vor und könnte mir vorstellen, dass man froh ist wenn man es nicht die ganze zeit tragen muss. Nur schon wegen den haaren :-)

ansonsten finde ich 900euro derbe am ziel vorbeigeschossen vorallem bei der knappen spielauswahl.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2016)

Ja, als Monitorersatz würde ich das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt haben wollen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer den Nacken belastet.

Und warum ausgerechnet das Teil? Warum kein Occulus Rift?


----------



## Grados (3. März 2016)

Also ich hab einen 34" Dell Curved Monitor. Den möchte ich natürlich nicht komplett ersetzen. Es geht mir da eher darum, dass ich gewisse Spiele, wie auch zB WoW doch auch auf der Brille spielen kann, auch wenn die Bewegung der Brille nicht registriert wird, also eigentlich nur, damit ich das Bild in der Brille habe.

 

Warum die HTC Vive anstelle der Rift?

Wegen 3 Gründe:

1. 2 Controller sind dabei inkl. Lighthouse Technik (da kommt die Rift nicht ran)

2. Mich grausts, dass die Rift 2x USB 3.0 und 1x USB 2.0 benötigt (Vive nur 1x USB 2.0). Soviel hätte ich nicht frei und müsste mir ne Karte zusätzlich kaufen.

3. Ich mach alles über Steam (Bibliothek über 300 Games) und war immer zufrieden mit Steam und auch die Qualität von Valve. Im Gegenzug mag ich Facebook nicht. Natürlich bringen beide Firmen genug Know How und vor allem Geld mit aber da ich mit Valve zufrieden bin, würde ich da auch bleiben.

 

Ich hab gehört, das die Rift mit dem Leap Motion Controller funktioniert und würde die 2 Controller der Vive ersetzen. Das wäre eine Alternative, aber leider weiss ich nicht, wie gut das Leap Motion funktioniert und die Controller bei der Vive sind halt abgestimmt auf das System.

Preislich werden sich beide nicht viel nehmen, da ja die Rift Controller auch Ende 2016 zu haben sind, die wiederum extra bezahlt werden müssen.

 

Ich bin schwer am Überlegen, was ich machen soll. Ich hab letzes Jahr sehr viel in meinen Rechner investiert, damit er mal auf dem neuesten Stand ist und somit wären die Systemvoraussetzungen für die Brillen mehr als erreicht (Zotac Geforce 980 Ti Extreme Edition) und wäre eigentlich genau jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt mir die Brille zuzulegen. Andererseits sind &#8364; 960,- auch eine Hausnummer vorallem, weil ich knappe 2000 Euro für Monitor und Grafikkarte vor ein paar Monaten ausgegeben habe.

 

Wenn mir jemand hier sagen könnte, ja ich hab eine der beiden Brillen getestet und ja, dass sind sie Wert, weil es ein komplett neues Spielerlebnis ist, dann würd ich zuschlagen. Leider kann ich die Teile nirgends testen.

 

Edit: Hier ist der Link vom Steamforum damit man ältere Spiele mit der VR spielen kann.

http://www.roadtovr.com/buy-vorpx-oculus-rift-3d-driver-roadtovr/

 

Liste von kompatiblen Spielen:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xQom_2-Hgno-zO_wQtjarapZEyW_1XCL5LB8TX8v7zc/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0

 

lg Grados


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2016)

1. 2 Controller sind dabei inkl. Lighthouse Technik (da kommt die Rift nicht ran)
2. Mich grausts, dass die Rift 2x USB 3.0 und 1x USB 2.0 benötigt (Vive nur 1x USB 2.0). Soviel hätte ich nicht frei und müsste mir ne Karte zusätzlich kaufen.


Ok, das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Schon allein wegen Punkt 2. Eine Karte müsstest du dir da aber nicht kaufen. Gibt ja USB 3.0 Hubs.

Ich überlege halt auch, mir eins von den Dingern zu kaufen, hauptsächlich für Elite: Dangerous, Space Engine und sowas. Wollte noch warten, bis das OR etwas billiger wird. Aber jetzt taucht das Vive auf ... Dilemma. 
Aber ist mir halt im Moment zuviel Kohle. Nicht unbedingt aus finanziellen Gründen, aber das ist es mir irgendwie nicht wert. 400,- &#8364; bis max. 500,- &#8364; Endpreis würde ich ausgeben. Aber keine 750,- &#8364; fürs Rift ($599 zzgl. Steuern und Versand) und auch keine 900,- &#8364; fürs Vive.


----------



## Grados (3. März 2016)

Dann bist du in einer ähnlichen Situation wie ich nur, dass ich schon fast soweit bin Vive zu kaufen .

Ich befürchte halt, das die Teile sicherlich nicht so schnell günstiger werden. Erst dann, wenn es echte Konkurrenz gibt und das wird sicherliche noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Grados (6. März 2016)

So. Das Teil hat mich einfach überzeugt. Ich habs mir gegönnt . Jetzt heists abwarten.

 

Achja und danach wirds wahrscheinlich noch das hier geben. Da wart ich aber bisserl .

http://www.virtuix.com/products/


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2016)

Na dann Gratulation. Jetzt kannste Tage zählen bis Mai. 
 
Achja und danach wirds wahrscheinlich noch das hier geben. Da wart ich aber bisserl .
http://www.virtuix.com/products/


LoL, was es nicht alles gibt. Ist das so ein Laufband?! Wenn ja, geilo. 

Edit:

Ok, grad n Video geguckt. Ist in der Tat eine "VR Tretmühle". Sieht lustig aus. Kanns mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen wie sich das anfühlt, auf so einem Teil zu "laufen". Aber scheint zu funktionieren. Nur rückwärts laufen sieht komisch aus und das Zielen scheint auch ziemlich unpräzise?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UfZ_0yCBxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grados (7. März 2016)

Das interessante an dem Teil: Die "Rollen" mit dem man die Laufbewegung macht sind auf den Schuhen . Insgesamt find ich das Teil zum Vergleich der Brille gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------

